# Atheros card will not find my AP

## spinne

Hello!

I am trying, since 5 days, to configure my WLAN Card. But it will not find my AccessPoint    :Sad: 

```
(00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

I have added the "madwifi" useflag to my make.conf and merged the net-wireless/madwifi-ng package.

This points are enabled in my kernel:

```
Cryptographic API

Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

Wireless Extension API over RtNetlink

```

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

```
ath_pci

nvidia

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        scan_ssid=1

        ssid="homenetwork"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=4116d7012408ef8737551a2f86899d771af7a117b5a58fa5c5bbc0119dd979b2

        priority=5

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

mode_ath0="managed"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-t 10"
```

iwconfig shows me this:

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"homenetwork"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:7  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

After starting up net.ath0 i get the following message:

```
* Stopping ath0

*   Bringing down ath0

*     Shutting down ath0 ...                                                                                          [ ok ] 

*     Stopping wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ] 

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                                                             [ ok ] 

* Starting ath0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                                                               [ ok ] 

*   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                                                                      [ ok ] 

*     Backgrounding ...
```

which looks ok?!

My router is configured as dchp server, broadcasts its SSID and the WPA-PSK encryption is on.

After 2 days, browsing this forum and the gentoo-wiki pages, i hope to get help here!

thanks

spinne

----------

## jwbirdsong

My Dlink (has same Atheros chip AR5212) will sometimes lose the AccesPoint also...

If you do a 

```
iwlist ath0 scan
```

 it should list the access point;  you can then manualy add it with as root/su 

```
 iwconfig ath0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
```

Works for me when I "lose" my access point.

Edited to change ,is typed command...sorryLast edited by jwbirdsong on Sat Feb 17, 2007 12:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## heedless

I know your pain.

I have the atheros 5211.

I fought with madwifi-ng long and hard till i finally tried madwifi-old.

It worked for me.

too bad that kernel 2.6.20 doesn't work with it anymore.. and that madwifi-old barely compiles as it is.

(hints: try FEATURES=-sandbox , and create symlinks for /usr/src/linux/inlucde/linux/config.h .... you'll know what i'm talking about if you decide to try).

I don't know what theychanged in madwifi-ng, but my madwifi-old and wpa_supplicant configurations, that work perfectly, just stop working when i switch to madwifi-ng. (i recompile wpa_supplicant too whenever i switch).

Perhaps you should give madwifi-old a try too.

----------

## hannon

User: heedless

Topic: Atheros card will not find my AP

Post: post 3907757

Reason: 

But how have you done that?

I've got problems when I try to compile the old one with 2.6.20

```

TRON madwifi-old-r1417-20060128 # make

Checking if all requirements are met... ok.

mkdir -p ./symbols

for i in ./ath_hal ./net80211 ath_rate/sample ./ath; do \

        make -C $i || exit 1; \

done

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal'

cp ./../hal/linux/ah_osdep.c ah_osdep.c

uudecode ./../hal/public/i386-elf.hal.o.uu

cp ./../hal/public/i386-elf.opt_ah.h opt_ah.h

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.20 SUBDIRS=/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal M

ODVERDIR=/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/../symbols modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20'

  CC [M]  /root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o

/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.c:44:26: error: linux/config.h

: No such file or directory

In file included from include/asm/system.h:4,

                 from include/asm/processor.h:18,

                 from include/asm/thread_info.h:16,

                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:49,

                 from include/linux/module.h:9,

                 from /root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.c:46:

include/linux/kernel.h:41:1: warning: "roundup" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/../include/compat.h:46:1: warning: this

 is the location of the previous definition

make[3]: *** [/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal'

make: *** [all] Error 1

```

----------

## hannon

but how have you done it?

mini wifi card is proxim one, and I'm tired to try with new madwifi drivers.. under 2.6.20

```

TRON madwifi-old-r1417-20060128 # make

Checking if all requirements are met... ok.

mkdir -p ./symbols

for i in ./ath_hal ./net80211 ath_rate/sample ./ath; do \

        make -C $i || exit 1; \

done

make[1]: Entering directory `/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal'

cp ./../hal/linux/ah_osdep.c ah_osdep.c

uudecode ./../hal/public/i386-elf.hal.o.uu

cp ./../hal/public/i386-elf.opt_ah.h opt_ah.h

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.20 SUBDIRS=/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal M

ODVERDIR=/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/../symbols modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20'

  CC [M]  /root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o

/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.c:44:26: error: linux/config.h

: No such file or directory

In file included from include/asm/system.h:4,

                 from include/asm/processor.h:18,

                 from include/asm/thread_info.h:16,

                 from include/linux/thread_info.h:21,

                 from include/linux/preempt.h:9,

                 from include/linux/spinlock.h:49,

                 from include/linux/module.h:9,

                 from /root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.c:46:

include/linux/kernel.h:41:1: warning: "roundup" redefined

In file included from <command line>:1:

/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/../include/compat.h:46:1: warning: this

 is the location of the previous definition

make[3]: *** [/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/madwifi-old-r1417-20060128/ath_hal'

make: *** [all] Error 1

```

----------

## Earthwings

 *hannon wrote:*   

> but how have you done it?
> 
> mini wifi card is proxim one, and I'm tired to try with new madwifi drivers.. under 2.6.20
> 
> 

 

Merged from the Report thread in GFF. Please use the "Reply" button to add posts to a thread, "Report this post" to report a post to a moderator.

----------

## 69719

iv'e got them working after a long time

on my ap i set up follow things

channel 3

wpa-psk

Beacon interval 100

d-tim interval 3

tx rates auto

and my wpa_supplicant.conf like this

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="lynic"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="........."

}

```

i think the driver have some problems with the beacon interval channel number or other settings. but this settings works fine for me

dont forget to recompile wpa_suplicant after installing madwifi-ng!!

----------

## spinne

Hello!

OKAY, i installed the madwifi-old drivers and re-emerged wpa_supplicant.

Now i get the following message:

```
* Stopping ath0

*   Bringing down ath0

*     Shutting down ath0 ...                                             [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                       [ ok ]

*     Stopping wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                [ ok ]

* Starting ath0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Operation not supported

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_DELKEY]: Operation not supported                    

*   Starting wpa_cli on ath0 ...                                         [ ok ]

*     Backgrounding ...                                                  [ ok ]
```

Now iwconfig gives me this output:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"micbie.at"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:4D:81:AD:46

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:63  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

This is a small succes because =>Access Point: 00:18:4D:81:AD:46<= is the MAC of my AP.

I also tried the madwifi-ng drivers again with escor´s  wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="lynic"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="........."

} 
```

This constellation is not working for me, i really don´t know why   :Sad: 

After 2 hours browsing this forum and reading several wiki pages/manuals, it´s time for a REALLY COLD BEER !

regards

----------

## 69719

did u tested it with this router settings?

channel 3

wpa-psk

Beacon interval 100

d-tim interval 3

tx rates auto

----------

## spinne

I did, except the Beacon interval because i did not found it in the whole AP´s menu.

----------

